# 550 Long Hyd Problem



## La Long Man

Last summer I had changed the Hydraulic Fluid & replaced with new. I was finishing up last fall with some bush hoging when my lift stopped lifting my bush hog. I have let it set through the winterand started working on the tractor several weeks ago. I have cleaned the return strainer that was not dirty or no trash or sediments. Hydraulic oil is clean and no burnt smell. I have noticed that the Hydraulic lines for the steering has the hydraulic suction & return lines welded into the suction line about 6" before the connection to the main pump housing. There is no reservoir for the power steering pump. The Hydraulic lines are directly across from one another. I have never seen this on any other Long tractor. How long should it take for the pump to get its prime from the sump? After installing another used pump that was working on another Long tractor I poured Hydraulic fluid into the pump return line attenpting to prime the pump. The oil level in the in the Hydraulic sump is at the full line on the dipstick. Can anyone please give me some insite on what I am doing wrong? Any help will be appreciated. Thanks La. Long Man.


----------



## alexa

*Pressurize the pump*

use an air hose with the tip in the dipstick hole to put pressure on the fluid and drive it into the pump while the tractor is running.


----------



## dieselman

*long*

Had the same problem with a 640 universal (long) a few years back, tried everything including changing the pump, As a last ditch effort I removed the strainer out of the suction line and ran the tractor, everything worked fine. The strainer had been cleaned many times and looked perfect but upon closer inspection with a magnifying glass I could see the most of the mesh was blocked with a varnish or something similar. Ordered up a new strainer and everything is fine now. Hope this helps.......dieselman.


----------

